# Mihajlovic:"Berlusconi venne a dirmi di non far giocare Donnarumma".



## admin (14 Novembre 2016)

*Mihajlovic:"Berlusconi venne a dirmi di non far giocare Donnarumma".*

Rivelazioni di Sinisa Mihajlovic sul Milan, su Berlusconi e Donnarumma nell'intervista concessa al Corriere della Sera. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Torino:"Donnarumma? Ha esordito tra i dubbi di tutti perché c’era Diego Lopez e lui aveva 16 anni e mezzo. Adesso è in Nazionale e non so nemmeno se ha un prezzo: resterà una mia soddisfazione. Io non faccio esordire un giovane solo perché mi mancano gli altri: se mi convinco, gioca anche se ho tutti a disposizione. Il Milan è stato in un momento difficile sin dall’inizio. Abbiamo perso tempo le prime 7-8 partite perché abbiamo giocato con il 4-3-1-2, come voleva il presidente Berlusconi, anche se si capiva che non era il modulo adatto. Dopo la partita con il Napoli ho detto “basta, vado di testa mia”: se mi manda via, muoio con le mie
idee. E i risultati hanno cominciato a venire. Lo stesso è successo con Donnarumma. La settimana dell’esordio, Berlusconi è venuto due volte a Milanello per convincermi a mettere Diego Lopez. Gli ho detto che aveva due possibilità: mandarmi via e mettere Diego Lopez, tenermi e vedere in porta Donnarumma. Lui mi ha tenuto, per fortuna sua. Per me è stato un onore conoscere Berlusconi e lo ringrazierò sempre. Diciamo che per 29 anni su 30 è stato il più grande presidente di calcio di tutti i tempi. Il 30° è stato il mio anno. Cosa si è rotto? Non so. Loro mi avevano preso perché ho personalità e io sono riuscito a ridare le regole e la cultura del lavoro che erano venute molto, molto meno. Tanto è vero che nessuno ha mai sgarrato e anche gli infortuni sono calati. Penso che si debba considerare tutto quello che è successo per dare un giudizio: il tempo perso all’inizio; l’esonero dopo la partita con la Juve, la migliore che abbiamo giocato; il fatto che ho lasciato il Milan in finale di Coppa Italia e in Europa League e sappiamo com’è andata a finire; l’esordio di Donnarumma. Romagnoli che non sarebbe mai venuto a Milano senza di me, perché nessuno voleva spendere 25 milioni: quella cifra era esagerata allora, ma in prospettiva non lo era. Anche quella volta ho convinto il presidente. Lui diceva che era troppo caro, io gli ho detto: pres facciamo così, se quando vorrà rivendere Romagnoli lo fa per meno di 25 milioni la differenza la metto io; se lo vende a di più facciamo a metà. Mi sembra sia arrivata un’offerta dal Chelsea per il doppio. E poi Niang: con me ha giocato titolare, mi sono esposto io per non farlo vendere a gennaio, perché doveva andare al Leicester. Senza questi tre giocatori, il Milan oggi sarebbe meno forte. E meno ricco. L’unica cosa che mi rode è di non aver potuto giocare la finale di Coppa Italia, perché non c’è la controprova ma penso che con me in panchina potevamo vincere, visto come ha giocato la Juve. Non mi è stato permesso, ma sono esperienze che fanno crescere. Anche se io avevo già deciso di andare via anche se non mi avessero cacciato. Non potevo fare un altro anno così. Galliani? mi ha aiutato tanto. E' un grande e spero che non lasci il calcio. Lo considero un amico.

Altre notizie di giornata


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/squadre-c...an-non-ce-classifica-vt41929.html#post1091562


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-pro...adelj-e-al-giocatore-vt41930.html#post1091563


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-re-...ette-dodici-giornate-vt41931.html#post1091564


----------



## 666psycho (14 Novembre 2016)

L amore del presidente... mi sa che quello che non capisce niente ( per non usare le parole de presidente) è proprio lui!! Grande sinisa!


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2016)

up


----------



## GenioSavicevic (14 Novembre 2016)

Grandissimo Sinisa, idolo!


----------



## galianivatene (14 Novembre 2016)

Inter*sta cattivo...meglio le bandiere. Si piantano meglio al suolo.


----------



## Casnop (14 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rivelazioni di Sinisa Mihajlovic sul Milan, su Berlusconi e Donnarumma nell'intervista concessa al Corriere della Sera. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Torino:"Donnarumma? Ha esordito tra i dubbi di tutti perché c’era Diego Lopez e lui aveva 16 anni e mezzo. Adesso è in Nazionale e non so nemmeno se ha un prezzo: resterà una mia soddisfazione. Io non faccio esordire un giovane solo perché mi mancano gli altri: se mi convinco, gioca anche se ho tutti a disposizione. Il Milan è stato in un momento difficile sin dall’inizio. Abbiamo perso tempo le prime 7-8 partite perché abbiamo giocato con il 4-3-1-2, come voleva il presidente Berlusconi, anche se si capiva che non era il modulo adatto. Dopo la partita con il Napoli ho detto “basta, vado di testa mia”: se mi manda via, muoio con le mie
> idee. E i risultati hanno cominciato a venire. Lo stesso è successo con Donnarumma. La settimana dell’esordio, Berlusconi è venuto due volte a Milanello per convincermi a mettere Diego Lopez. Gli ho detto che aveva due possibilità: mandarmi via e mettere Diego Lopez, tenermi e vedere in porta Donnarumma. Lui mi ha tenuto, per fortuna sua. Per me è stato un onore conoscere Berlusconi e lo ringrazierò sempre. Diciamo che per 29 anni su 30 è stato il più grande presidente di calcio di tutti i tempi. Il 30° è stato il mio anno. Cosa si è rotto? Non so. Loro mi avevano preso perché ho personalità e io sono riuscito a ridare le regole e la cultura del lavoro che erano venute molto, molto meno. Tanto è vero che nessuno ha mai sgarrato e anche gli infortuni sono calati. Penso che si debba considerare tutto quello che è successo per dare un giudizio: il tempo perso all’inizio; l’esonero dopo la partita con la Juve, la migliore che abbiamo giocato; il fatto che ho lasciato il Milan in finale di Coppa Italia e in Europa League e sappiamo com’è andata a finire; l’esordio di Donnarumma. Romagnoli che non sarebbe mai venuto a Milano senza di me, perché nessuno voleva spendere 25 milioni: quella cifra era esagerata allora, ma in prospettiva non lo era. Anche quella volta ho convinto il presidente. Lui diceva che era troppo caro, io gli ho detto: pres facciamo così, se quando vorrà rivendere Romagnoli lo fa per meno di 25 milioni la differenza la metto io; se lo vende a di più facciamo a metà. Mi sembra sia arrivata un’offerta dal Chelsea per il doppio. E poi Niang: con me ha giocato titolare, mi sono esposto io per non farlo vendere a gennaio, perché doveva andare al Leicester. Senza questi tre giocatori, il Milan oggi sarebbe meno forte. E meno ricco. L’unica cosa che mi rode è di non aver potuto giocare la finale di Coppa Italia, perché non c’è la controprova ma penso che con me in panchina potevamo vincere, visto come ha giocato la Juve. Non mi è stato permesso, ma sono esperienze che fanno crescere. Anche se io avevo già deciso di andare via anche se non mi avessero cacciato. Non potevo fare un altro anno così. Galliani? mi ha aiutato tanto. E' un grande e spero che non lasci il calcio. Lo considero un amico.


Intervista molto autoindulgente dell'ottimo Sinisa, che abbiamo apprezzato molto di più in panchina che dietro ad un microfono o davanti ad un taccuino o ad una telecamera. Dice la verità, sia chiaro, ma non completa il quadro dei fatti accaduti, come il Milan inconcepibile di novembre-dicembre, con punti persi con squadre di bassissima classifica, quello declinante di febbraio-marzo, comunque discontinuo, che ha in qualche modo portato ad un esonero iniquo, perché egli giustamente avrebbe meritato di giocarsi in panchina la finale di Roma. Ha il merito enorme di aver imposto Romagnoli a 25 ad un club scarsamente propenso a spendere, relativo quello su Donnarumma, il cui talento sarebbe esploso a prescindere di lì a poco. La sua stagione è, come Inzaghi con Menez l'anno prima, legata all'estro di una individualità, Bacca, in stato di grazia: nonostante i buoni livelli a cui è riuscito di condurre il gruppo, senza i gol di Carlos avrebbe portato il Milan ad una posizione di classifica molto più bassa. Montella con la stessa squadra ad oggi è in Champions League nonostante Bacca, e ciò grazie proprio a quel gruppo, in cui brilla quel Suso che egli ha fatto mandare via in prestito a Genova. Dettagli, coincidenze, sfortune: la vita è fatta di questo, e questo non toglierà in ogni caso il buon ricordo che ha lasciato Sinisa in un Milan minore come quello attuale.


----------



## galianivatene (14 Novembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Intervista molto autoindulgente dell'ottimo Sinisa, che abbiamo apprezzato molto di più in panchina che dietro ad un microfono o davanti ad un taccuino o ad una telecamera. Dice la verità, sia chiaro, ma non completa il quadro dei fatti accaduti, come il Milan inconcepibile di novembre-dicembre, con punti persi con squadre di bassissima classifica, quello declinante di febbraio-marzo, comunque discontinuo, che ha in qualche modo portato ad un esonero iniquo, perché egli giustamente avrebbe meritato di giocarsi in panchina la finale di Roma. Ha il merito enorme di aver imposto Romagnoli a 25 ad un club scarsamente propenso a spendere, relativo quello su Donnarumma, il cui talento sarebbe esploso a prescindere di lì a poco. La sua stagione è, come Inzaghi con Menez l'anno prima, legata all'estro di una individualità, Bacca, in stato di grazia: nonostante i buoni livelli a cui è riuscito di condurre il gruppo, senza i gol di Carlos avrebbe portato il Milan ad una posizione di classifica molto più bassa. Montella con la stessa squadra ad oggi è in Champions League nonostante Bacca, e ciò grazie proprio a quel gruppo, in cui brilla quel Suso che egli ha fatto mandare via in prestito a Genova. Dettagli, coincidenze, sfortune: la vita è fatta di questo, e questo non toglierà in ogni caso il buon ricordo che ha lasciato Sinisa in un Milan minore come quello attuale.


Auto-indulgente quanto si vuole, sono d'accordo, ma sottolinea quanto Montella stia beneficiando (parlando appunto di coincidenze) del vuoto di potere e della provvidenziale assenza dell'ex presidente, a mio parere la madre di tutti i mali degli ultimi anni. Finalmente voltiamo pagina.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Novembre 2016)

Grande sinisa!


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Novembre 2016)

Grande!
Tutte cose che noi tifosi comunque avevamo ampiamente previsto..l'unica cosa non posso concordare sulle parole sul gallo


----------



## mistergao (14 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rivelazioni di Sinisa Mihajlovic sul Milan, su Berlusconi e Donnarumma nell'intervista concessa al Corriere della Sera. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Torino:"Donnarumma? Ha esordito tra i dubbi di tutti perché c’era Diego Lopez e lui aveva 16 anni e mezzo. Adesso è in Nazionale e non so nemmeno se ha un prezzo: resterà una mia soddisfazione. Io non faccio esordire un giovane solo perché mi mancano gli altri: se mi convinco, gioca anche se ho tutti a disposizione. Il Milan è stato in un momento difficile sin dall’inizio. Abbiamo perso tempo le prime 7-8 partite perché abbiamo giocato con il 4-3-1-2, come voleva il presidente Berlusconi, anche se si capiva che non era il modulo adatto. Dopo la partita con il Napoli ho detto “basta, vado di testa mia”: se mi manda via, muoio con le mie
> idee. E i risultati hanno cominciato a venire. Lo stesso è successo con Donnarumma. La settimana dell’esordio, Berlusconi è venuto due volte a Milanello per convincermi a mettere Diego Lopez. Gli ho detto che aveva due possibilità: mandarmi via e mettere Diego Lopez, tenermi e vedere in porta Donnarumma. Lui mi ha tenuto, per fortuna sua. Per me è stato un onore conoscere Berlusconi e lo ringrazierò sempre. Diciamo che per 29 anni su 30 è stato il più grande presidente di calcio di tutti i tempi. Il 30° è stato il mio anno. Cosa si è rotto? Non so. Loro mi avevano preso perché ho personalità e io sono riuscito a ridare le regole e la cultura del lavoro che erano venute molto, molto meno. Tanto è vero che nessuno ha mai sgarrato e anche gli infortuni sono calati. Penso che si debba considerare tutto quello che è successo per dare un giudizio: il tempo perso all’inizio; l’esonero dopo la partita con la Juve, la migliore che abbiamo giocato; il fatto che ho lasciato il Milan in finale di Coppa Italia e in Europa League e sappiamo com’è andata a finire; l’esordio di Donnarumma. Romagnoli che non sarebbe mai venuto a Milano senza di me, perché nessuno voleva spendere 25 milioni: quella cifra era esagerata allora, ma in prospettiva non lo era. Anche quella volta ho convinto il presidente. Lui diceva che era troppo caro, io gli ho detto: pres facciamo così, se quando vorrà rivendere Romagnoli lo fa per meno di 25 milioni la differenza la metto io; se lo vende a di più facciamo a metà. Mi sembra sia arrivata un’offerta dal Chelsea per il doppio. E poi Niang: con me ha giocato titolare, mi sono esposto io per non farlo vendere a gennaio, perché doveva andare al Leicester. Senza questi tre giocatori, il Milan oggi sarebbe meno forte. E meno ricco. L’unica cosa che mi rode è di non aver potuto giocare la finale di Coppa Italia, perché non c’è la controprova ma penso che con me in panchina potevamo vincere, visto come ha giocato la Juve. Non mi è stato permesso, ma sono esperienze che fanno crescere. Anche se io avevo già deciso di andare via anche se non mi avessero cacciato. Non potevo fare un altro anno così. Galliani? mi ha aiutato tanto. E' un grande e spero che non lasci il calcio. Lo considero un amico.
> 
> Altre notizie di giornata
> ...



Intervista furbetta…diciamo che se fosse un articolo di quei siti tipo Catena Umana lo potremmo definire di clickbaiting.
Si intesta i meriti dell’acquisto di Romagnoli (e può essere vero) e dell’esplosione di Donnarumma (verissimo), tra una sleccazzata a Galliani (in chiusura di intervista) ed una piccola critica a Berlusconi, inframezzata comunque da complimenti sparsi.
Su una cosa mi sento di dargli ragione, senza se e senza ma: con lui in panca saremmo arrivati tranquillamente in Europa League, ma per quanto riguarda tutto il resto non possiamo che ammettere una cosa, ovvero che il buon Sinisa ha imparato l’arte del cerchiobottismo. Glie ne facciamo una colpa? Ma no, assolutamente, è così che va il Mondo…


----------



## Casnop (14 Novembre 2016)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Auto-indulgente quanto si vuole, sono d'accordo, ma sottolinea quanto Montella stia beneficiando (parlando appunto di coincidenze) del vuoto di potere e della provvidenziale assenza dell'ex presidente, a mio parere la madre di tutti i mali degli ultimi anni. Finalmente voltiamo pagina.


Quella che tu rappresenti temo che sarà una condizione temporanea e contingente alla attuale fase di passaggio di consegne tra una proprietà e l'altra, l'avvento dei nuovi amministratori riporterà alla situazione di pressione sulla gestione tecnica della squadra, normale e consueta in un grande club, viepiù a misura degli investimenti effettuati. Siamo alle solite: certi fatti esistono, la differenza la fa la risposta che diamo ad essi. La storia dei Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti, da un lato, dei Zaccheroni, Leonardo, Inzaghi e Mihajlović, dall'altro, lo dimostra. La stagione più difficile di Montella non sarà questa, dove sta facendo bene con mezzi limitati, ma la prossima, fare non male con mezzi certamente diversi. Ma comunque riconoscimento ed omaggio alla grande onestà intellettuale e rigore morale di Sinisa nella sua esperienza al Milan: ha fatto il massimo in una situazione delicata.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Novembre 2016)

Un signore come sempre.


----------



## koti (14 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rivelazioni di Sinisa Mihajlovic sul Milan, su Berlusconi e Donnarumma nell'intervista concessa al Corriere della Sera. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Torino:"Donnarumma? Ha esordito tra i dubbi di tutti perché c’era Diego Lopez e lui aveva 16 anni e mezzo. Adesso è in Nazionale e non so nemmeno se ha un prezzo: resterà una mia soddisfazione. Io non faccio esordire un giovane solo perché mi mancano gli altri: se mi convinco, gioca anche se ho tutti a disposizione. Il Milan è stato in un momento difficile sin dall’inizio. Abbiamo perso tempo le prime 7-8 partite perché abbiamo giocato con il 4-3-1-2, come voleva il presidente Berlusconi, anche se si capiva che non era il modulo adatto. Dopo la partita con il Napoli ho detto “basta, vado di testa mia”: se mi manda via, muoio con le mie
> idee. E i risultati hanno cominciato a venire. Lo stesso è successo con Donnarumma. La settimana dell’esordio, Berlusconi è venuto due volte a Milanello per convincermi a mettere Diego Lopez. Gli ho detto che aveva due possibilità: mandarmi via e mettere Diego Lopez, tenermi e vedere in porta Donnarumma. Lui mi ha tenuto, per fortuna sua. Per me è stato un onore conoscere Berlusconi e lo ringrazierò sempre. Diciamo che per 29 anni su 30 è stato il più grande presidente di calcio di tutti i tempi. Il 30° è stato il mio anno. Cosa si è rotto? Non so. Loro mi avevano preso perché ho personalità e io sono riuscito a ridare le regole e la cultura del lavoro che erano venute molto, molto meno. Tanto è vero che nessuno ha mai sgarrato e anche gli infortuni sono calati. Penso che si debba considerare tutto quello che è successo per dare un giudizio: il tempo perso all’inizio; l’esonero dopo la partita con la Juve, la migliore che abbiamo giocato; il fatto che ho lasciato il Milan in finale di Coppa Italia e in Europa League e sappiamo com’è andata a finire; l’esordio di Donnarumma. Romagnoli che non sarebbe mai venuto a Milano senza di me, perché nessuno voleva spendere 25 milioni: quella cifra era esagerata allora, ma in prospettiva non lo era. Anche quella volta ho convinto il presidente. Lui diceva che era troppo caro, io gli ho detto: pres facciamo così, se quando vorrà rivendere Romagnoli lo fa per meno di 25 milioni la differenza la metto io; se lo vende a di più facciamo a metà. Mi sembra sia arrivata un’offerta dal Chelsea per il doppio. E poi Niang: con me ha giocato titolare, mi sono esposto io per non farlo vendere a gennaio, perché doveva andare al Leicester. Senza questi tre giocatori, il Milan oggi sarebbe meno forte. E meno ricco. L’unica cosa che mi rode è di non aver potuto giocare la finale di Coppa Italia, perché non c’è la controprova ma penso che con me in panchina potevamo vincere, visto come ha giocato la Juve. Non mi è stato permesso, ma sono esperienze che fanno crescere. Anche se io avevo già deciso di andare via anche se non mi avessero cacciato. Non potevo fare un altro anno così. Galliani? mi ha aiutato tanto. E' un grande e spero che non lasci il calcio. Lo considero un amico.
> 
> Altre notizie di giornata
> ...


Altro che Montella, il nostro più grande acquisto è stato liberarci di quel vecchio rimbambito. Come aver vinto un miliardo di euro alla lotteria.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Novembre 2016)

Un grande. Tolte le ultime due righe, dice quello che tutti abbiamo pensato durante la scorsa stagione. Fa bene a togliersi qualche sassolino dalla scarpa.


----------



## Giangy (14 Novembre 2016)

Ottimo Sinisa!! Uno che aveva scelto Brocchi, ultimamente era evidente che non capiva più nulla di calcio... da quando ero tornato a Milanello, a occuparsi del Milan, mi sa che la formazione, e mercato era dettata da lui, e Brocchi era quasi pilotato dal nano.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Novembre 2016)

Grande Sinisa! Come al solito esiste qualcuno che non pensa solo a leccare ma dice come stanno le cose!! Incompetente di un vecchiaccio, da mani nei capelli queste dichiarazioni....ok qualche illuminazione l'ha avuta è innegabile, ma facile passare per grande intenditore mettendo valanghe di soldi e prendendo i più forti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Novembre 2016)

Riconosco tutti i meriti che Miha si auto assegna nell'intervista,
però, come detto da altri, non fa cenno ai suoi non pochi errori dell'anno passato,

Suso era già più forte di Honda, ma anche lo stesso Cerci se meglio gestito,

Montella sta dimostrando che due schemi in croce in possono insegnare anche a dei scappati di casa,

La totale mancanza di incisività, il Milan di Montella pur subendo spesso le avversarie, costruisce sempre qualcosa,

il suo Milan collezionava partite senza una minima occasione da gol... soprattutto contro le provinciali


----------



## Alex (14 Novembre 2016)

grande Sinisa, almeno ha chiarito alcune cose


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Novembre 2016)

Fa bene a gettare fango.
Aspetto sempre il giorno in cui parlerà Seedorf, se mai ci sarà.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Novembre 2016)

Sapevo che prima o poi avrebbe parlato Sinisa , del resto è sempre stato uno che non le manda a dire. Certo che però come faceva il lecchino lui durante la sua panchina nemmeno Inzaghi. Ora è facile parlare male, se sei un uomo come ti definisci con gran carattere le prime 7-8 giornate non giocavi con il modulo presidenziale, ma imponevi da subito le tue idee. Da che esiste il mondo i presidenti fanno i presidenti e gli allenatori (che hanno studiato per diventarlo) fanno gli allenatori. Solo il nostro ha manie di grandezza senza capirci però nulla. Su Donnarumma giusto prendersi i meriti perchè ha avuto un coraggio da leone, rischiava veramente il linciaggio ed ha avuto ragione; su Romagnoli anche mi sento di ringraziare lui perchè a quelle cifre non lo si sarebbe preso senza le sue pressioni e abbiamo tutti sotto gli occhi Alessio che giocatore sta diventando. Per il resto non ti perdono gli infiniti punti persi con le piccole , con prestazioni indecenti a dir poco, ma ti chiedo scusa a nome di tutti i milanisti per questa società scellerata che non ti ha permesso di lavorare con tranquillità , ti ha messo in discussione praticamente ogni settimana e soprattutto perchè non ti ha permesso di giocarti una finale che ti eri guadagnato mettendo in panchina un fantoccio alto 1 metro e 50.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Novembre 2016)

Rendiamoci conto di quanto berlusconi fosse un fattore NEGATIVO per questa squadra.

Alla fine, il "clima infame" lo ha creato lui...


----------



## Igniorante (14 Novembre 2016)

Tra il modulo pfesidenziale e il fatto che non volesse far giocare Donnarumma, meno male che quel vecchio si leva dalle balle... Grazie Sinisa


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Novembre 2016)

Ha ragione, e ricordatevi che un contro è ereditare una squadra di Inzaghi, un conto una di Sinisa.

Montella sta facendo meglio (6 punti in più per ora) e lo considero pure più bravo di Sinisa in generale, ma ha avuto questo vantaggio non trascurabile.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2016)

Grandissimo Miha, grande uomo sincero ed onesto. Della persona sicuramente porterò sempre un bel ricordo, è stato trattato come un pezzente dal bresidente.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ha ragione, e ricordatevi che un contro è ereditare una squadra di Inzaghi, un conto una di Sinisa.
> 
> Montella sta facendo meglio (6 punti in più per ora) e lo considero pure più bravo di Sinisa in generale, ma ha avuto questo vantaggio non trascurabile.



Bravo, è vero.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Riconosco tutti i meriti che Miha si auto assegna nell'intervista,
> però, come detto da altri, non fa cenno ai suoi non pochi errori dell'anno passato,
> 
> Suso era già più forte di Honda, ma anche lo stesso Cerci se meglio gestito,
> ...



Tutti gli allenatori commettono errori...anche i più bravi...figuriamoci Sinisa. Montella lo reputo più bravo, ma c'è un fattore che quest'anno rispetto a quello scorso ci sta aiutando, il fattore FORTUNA.

L'anno scorso un grande tiro andava sulla traversa, quest'anno un grande tiro si insacca all'incrocio dei pali.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rivelazioni di Sinisa Mihajlovic sul Milan, su Berlusconi e Donnarumma nell'intervista concessa al Corriere della Sera. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Torino:"Donnarumma? Ha esordito tra i dubbi di tutti perché c’era Diego Lopez e lui aveva 16 anni e mezzo. Adesso è in Nazionale e non so nemmeno se ha un prezzo: resterà una mia soddisfazione. Io non faccio esordire un giovane solo perché mi mancano gli altri: se mi convinco, gioca anche se ho tutti a disposizione. Il Milan è stato in un momento difficile sin dall’inizio. Abbiamo perso tempo le prime 7-8 partite perché abbiamo giocato con il 4-3-1-2, come voleva il presidente Berlusconi, anche se si capiva che non era il modulo adatto. Dopo la partita con il Napoli ho detto “basta, vado di testa mia”: se mi manda via, muoio con le mie
> idee. E i risultati hanno cominciato a venire. Lo stesso è successo con Donnarumma. La settimana dell’esordio, Berlusconi è venuto due volte a Milanello per convincermi a mettere Diego Lopez. Gli ho detto che aveva due possibilità: mandarmi via e mettere Diego Lopez, tenermi e vedere in porta Donnarumma. Lui mi ha tenuto, per fortuna sua. Per me è stato un onore conoscere Berlusconi e lo ringrazierò sempre. Diciamo che per 29 anni su 30 è stato il più grande presidente di calcio di tutti i tempi. Il 30° è stato il mio anno. Cosa si è rotto? Non so. Loro mi avevano preso perché ho personalità e io sono riuscito a ridare le regole e la cultura del lavoro che erano venute molto, molto meno. Tanto è vero che nessuno ha mai sgarrato e anche gli infortuni sono calati. Penso che si debba considerare tutto quello che è successo per dare un giudizio: il tempo perso all’inizio; l’esonero dopo la partita con la Juve, la migliore che abbiamo giocato; il fatto che ho lasciato il Milan in finale di Coppa Italia e in Europa League e sappiamo com’è andata a finire; l’esordio di Donnarumma. Romagnoli che non sarebbe mai venuto a Milano senza di me, perché nessuno voleva spendere 25 milioni: quella cifra era esagerata allora, ma in prospettiva non lo era. Anche quella volta ho convinto il presidente. Lui diceva che era troppo caro, io gli ho detto: pres facciamo così, se quando vorrà rivendere Romagnoli lo fa per meno di 25 milioni la differenza la metto io; se lo vende a di più facciamo a metà. Mi sembra sia arrivata un’offerta dal Chelsea per il doppio. E poi Niang: con me ha giocato titolare, mi sono esposto io per non farlo vendere a gennaio, perché doveva andare al Leicester. Senza questi tre giocatori, il Milan oggi sarebbe meno forte. E meno ricco. L’unica cosa che mi rode è di non aver potuto giocare la finale di Coppa Italia, perché non c’è la controprova ma penso che con me in panchina potevamo vincere, visto come ha giocato la Juve. Non mi è stato permesso, ma sono esperienze che fanno crescere. Anche se io avevo già deciso di andare via anche se non mi avessero cacciato. Non potevo fare un altro anno così. Galliani? mi ha aiutato tanto. E' un grande e spero che non lasci il calcio. Lo considero un amico.
> 
> Altre notizie di giornata
> ...



Purtroppo la presenza di Berlusconi è preponderante per le sorti del nostro povero diavolo...da giovane aveva idee innovative e si sono visti i risultati, da vecchio si è ************* ed ha creduto e crede tutt'ora di essere il figlio di Dio nato dal Padre prima di tutti i secoli, cosa che tra l'altro ha inculcato in Brocchi facendo crescere il suo ego in maniera smisurata.

Comunque ormai è tutto finito...amen


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Novembre 2016)

Tutti gli allenatori sono stati trattati allo stesso modo da Berlusconi, ovvero lui ha sempre cercato di fare la formazione al loro posto. Mihajlovic avrà anche ragione su certe cose ma comunque dopo tot mesi ha stancato. Non era obbligato a fare il 4-3-1-2 se non se la sentiva. E poi è morto con le sue idee facendo 2 punti nelle ultime 5 gare mentre oggi Montella è terzo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Novembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tutti gli allenatori commettono errori...anche i più bravi...figuriamoci Sinisa. Montella lo reputo più bravo, ma c'è un fattore che quest'anno rispetto a quello scorso ci sta aiutando, il fattore FORTUNA.
> 
> L'anno scorso un grande tiro andava sulla traversa, quest'anno un grande tiro si insacca all'incrocio dei pali.



SI Jino, la fortuna non c'è mancata,
ma capisci che è più facile averla se crei 4/5 palle gol a partita anche quando subisci il gioco dell'avversario, come capita quasi sempre a noi,
rispetto a creare le stesse palle gol ogni 5 partite... per assurdo pur restando coperto Miha attaccava di più, o almeno aveva più controllo del pallone ma totalmente sterile... in questi casi la mano dell'allenatore si sente eccome


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> SI Jino, la fortuna non c'è mancata,
> ma capisci che è più facile averla se crei 4/5 palle gol a partita anche quando subisci il gioco dell'avversario, come capita quasi sempre a noi,
> rispetto a creare le stesse palle gol ogni 5 partite... per assurdo pur restando coperto Miha attaccava di più, o almeno aveva più controllo del pallone ma totalmente sterile... in questi casi la mano dell'allenatore si sente eccome



Si ma Miha era quello che tutti dicevano lo scorso anno fosse un difensivista, hai visto quanti gol ha fatto il Toro?! 27 gol fatti e 16 subiti, il Milan fatti 19 e subiti 15. Ma come, Miha non era quello difensivista e Montella super offensivo? 

Io non voglio togliere meriti a Montella, ne ha, voglio solo dire che rispetto allo scorso anno abbiamo la dea bendata dalla nostra parte (era ora!!) e va benone cosi!


----------



## kolao95 (14 Novembre 2016)

"Eh, ma il difensivista".. secondo miglior attacco in Italia e uno dei migliori in Europa.
E comunque questa è la riprova che l'anno scorso saremmo finiti tranquillamente in Europa League, che era l'obiettivo stagionale, e che quindi questa squadra non è certo da buttare, altro che.
Per quanto riguarda Sinisa, buonissimo allenatore e grandissima persona.. Avrò sempre un occhio di riguardo per lui e per le sue squadre.


----------



## Black (14 Novembre 2016)

grande stima per Sinisa che ha sicuramente il merito di averci portato Romagnoli e di aver lanciato Gigio. Ma con quell'ammissione di aver fatto giocare la squadra con il 4-3-1-2 ha perso sicuramente un pò di punti per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Novembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> grande stima per Sinisa che ha sicuramente il merito di averci portato Romagnoli e di aver lanciato Gigio. Ma con quell'ammissione di aver fatto giocare la squadra con il 4-3-1-2 ha perso sicuramente un pò di punti per quanto mi riguarda.



E che doveva fare ? Infatti guarda come è stato trattato...


----------



## mistergao (14 Novembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quella che tu rappresenti temo che sarà una condizione temporanea e contingente alla attuale fase di passaggio di consegne tra una proprietà e l'altra, l'avvento dei nuovi amministratori riporterà alla situazione di pressione sulla gestione tecnica della squadra, normale e consueta in un grande club, viepiù a misura degli investimenti effettuati. Siamo alle solite: certi fatti esistono, la differenza la fa la risposta che diamo ad essi. La storia dei Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti, da un lato, dei Zaccheroni, Leonardo, Inzaghi e Mihajlović, dall'altro, lo dimostra. La stagione più difficile di Montella non sarà questa, dove sta facendo bene con mezzi limitati, ma la prossima, fare non male con mezzi certamente diversi. Ma comunque riconoscimento ed omaggio alla grande onestà intellettuale e rigore morale di Sinisa nella sua esperienza al Milan: ha fatto il massimo in una situazione delicata.



Quanto scrivi è vero, ma fino ad un certo punto.
Se ti ricordi Sacchi non aveva cominciato bene, e dopo la sconfitta con l'Espanyol tanti giornali lo vedevano già fuori dal Milan, ma Berlusconi lo aveva confermato e lo aveva sostenuto, con una lungimiranza notevole che avrebbe portato a grandi trionfi.
Tanti degli allenatori che tu hai citato sono invece stati ostacolati, in maniera più o meno spudorata da Berlusconi, diciamo che gli unici due che si sono salvati sono stati Sacchi e Capello (sorprendentemente, anche con Leonardo non ci è andato giù troppo pesante), in tutti gli altri casi l'intervento presidenziale è andato al di là delle mere aspettative, che spesso venivano centrate (sostenere che Zaccheroni, Ancelotti o Allegri abbiano fatto male è sbagliato), creando spesso un clima di malumore, che si rifletteva alla lunga sui risultati.
In tutto ciò sarebbe sbagliato non spezzare una lancia a favore di Galliani: sono convinto che senza di lui uno come Ancelotti (ad esempio, ma non è l'unico) sarebbe durato meno di quanto effettivamente accaduto, per anni Galliani ha svolto l'azione di filtro delle follie berlusconiane, poi il tutto è andato in vacca e siamo arrivati agli ultimi tragici cinque anni.


----------



## zlatan (14 Novembre 2016)

Sinisa è stato un grande... Certo come tutti ha i suoi limiti, ma non potevamo fare di più di quello che ha fatto e anche secondo me, se il vecchio rimbabito non si fosse fissato con Brocchi, saremmo finiti in Europa League. Una delle fortune di quest'anno oltre alla bravura di Montella, è che lui è sparito dalla circolazione, cioè chiama per dare i suoi stupidi consigli, ma ormai non conta niente grazie a Dio. Il discorso su Donnarumma è incredibile, meno male che ha fatto di testa sua, adesso abbiamo in casa un gioellino. Anche a me 25 milioni per Romagnoli erano sembrati troppi per mezzo anno fatto bene con la Samp, ma per fortuna mi sbagliavo. E non dimentichiamo Niang che io personalmente non amo, ma di fatto l'ha rilanciato lui. Massima stima per Sinisa, che anche e soprattutto quest'anno con una società che non gli rompe le scatole, ha dimostrato di saper fare anche un ottimo gioco, non solo grinta e ripartenze....


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Novembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma Miha era quello che tutti dicevano lo scorso anno fosse un difensivista, hai visto quanti gol ha fatto il Toro?! 27 gol fatti e 16 subiti, il Milan fatti 19 e subiti 15. Ma come, Miha non era quello difensivista e Montella super offensivo?
> 
> Io non voglio togliere meriti a Montella, ne ha, voglio solo dire che rispetto allo scorso anno abbiamo la dea bendata dalla nostra parte (era ora!!) e va benone cosi!



.

verissimo
ma si può comunque dire che Mihajlovic pur non essendo un cattivo allenatore si è rivelato non adatto a noi. E poi come persona mi sembra uno poco onesto, lo scorso anno disse che al Milan stava benissimo e ora se ne esce che se ne sarebbe andato comunque...e non dimentichiamo le uscite di alcuni giocatori di quest'anno secondo i quali con Montella si lavora meglio


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Novembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ha ragione, e ricordatevi che un contro è ereditare una squadra di Inzaghi, un conto una di Sinisa.



Una squadra di Inzaghi *+ 90 milioni spesi sul mercato però*


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Novembre 2016)

Enorme rispetto per Mihajlovic

Molti criticano Sinisa per i punti persi con le piccole dimenticando però alcuni fattori fondamentali: il caos, il clima che si respirava a milanello e le pressioni di Berlusconi.

Ma ricordo solo io Berlusconi che si complimenta con i giocatori del Sassuolo e l'Atalanta a fine partita? Le frecciatine continue davanti ai media destabilizzando e delegittimando il mister? Come volete che prendano queste cose i giocatori? Loro assorbono tutto come spugne..

Quest'anno il clima è più sereno e guarda caso Berlusconi è completamente assente..

Edit: ho letto ora un topic di superlollo in Bar Milan


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma Miha era quello che tutti dicevano lo scorso anno fosse un difensivista, hai visto quanti gol ha fatto il Toro?! 27 gol fatti e 16 subiti, il Milan fatti 19 e subiti 15. Ma come, Miha non era quello difensivista e Montella super offensivo?
> 
> Io non voglio togliere meriti a Montella, ne ha, voglio solo dire che rispetto allo scorso anno abbiamo la dea bendata dalla nostra parte (era ora!!) e va benone cosi!




Inoltre c'è da dire che Montella (che ha grandi meriti) sta beneficiando della crescita di alcuni giocatori voluti o imposti da Sinisa: Gigio, Romagnoli e Niang.

Senza dimenticare che finalmente Berlusca non scassa più i maroni col suo bel giuoco.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (14 Novembre 2016)

Grande Sinisa.. Ha confermato per l'ennesima volta la demenza senile e il non capire un tubo di calcio di Berlusconi. Finalmente ce ne stiamo liberando! Il 13 dicembre si fa la storia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Novembre 2016)




----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (14 Novembre 2016)

Dalle parole di Mihajlovic sembra che il "cattivo" sia Berlusconi e il "buono" Galliani. Di sicuro non c'erano le condizioni per lavorare serenamente. Quest'anno, con gli stessi giocatori siamo partiti meglio, probabilmente oltre alla mano di Montella ci sono anche meno pressioni dalla società che gradualmente sta lasciando il posto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Novembre 2016)

Sinisa


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Novembre 2016)

è restato poco con noi, ma ho un bel ricordo di lui. 

sono contenta che con il toro si stia dimostrando un buon allenatore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Novembre 2016)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Dalle parole di Mihajlovic sembra che il "cattivo" sia Berlusconi e il "buono" Galliani. Di sicuro non c'erano le condizioni per lavorare serenamente. Quest'anno, con gli stessi giocatori siamo partiti meglio, probabilmente oltre alla mano di Montella ci sono anche meno pressioni dalla società che gradualmente sta lasciando il posto.



Dimentichi che è stata colpa degli innumerevoli divorzi e separazioni dell'anno scorso


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2016)

Qualcuno ricordi a questo piccolo uomo che ha fatto sperndere 90 mln per avere un punto in più del Sassuolo al suo addio (che poi ci avrebbe superato anche con lui). È riuscito nell'impresa di non vincere mai con le ultime in classifica. Donnarumma lo scopriva pure mio nonno, talmente è auto evidente la sua bravura. 
Montella è 10 volte meglio e io ho guduto tanto quando si è preso 3 pere a San siro


----------



## kolao95 (15 Novembre 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Quanto scrivi è vero, ma fino ad un certo punto.
> Se ti ricordi Sacchi non aveva cominciato bene, e dopo la sconfitta con l'Espanyol tanti giornali lo vedevano già fuori dal Milan, ma Berlusconi lo aveva confermato e lo aveva sostenuto, con una lungimiranza notevole che avrebbe portato a grandi trionfi.
> Tanti degli allenatori che tu hai citato sono invece stati ostacolati, in maniera più o meno spudorata da Berlusconi, diciamo che gli unici due che si sono salvati sono stati Sacchi e Capello (sorprendentemente, anche con Leonardo non ci è andato giù troppo pesante), in tutti gli altri casi l'intervento presidenziale è andato al di là delle mere aspettative, che spesso venivano centrate (sostenere che Zaccheroni, Ancelotti o Allegri abbiano fatto male è sbagliato), creando spesso un clima di malumore, che si rifletteva alla lunga sui risultati.
> In tutto ciò sarebbe sbagliato non spezzare una lancia a favore di Galliani: sono convinto che senza di lui uno come Ancelotti (ad esempio, ma non è l'unico) sarebbe durato meno di quanto effettivamente accaduto, per anni Galliani ha svolto l'azione di filtro delle follie berlusconiane, poi il tutto è andato in vacca e siamo arrivati agli ultimi tragici cinque anni.



Sono d'accordo. Galliani per anni è stato un grandissimo dirigente, e non è un caso che sia apprezzato da tutti quelli che hanno lavorato con lui. Si è poi rovinato volendo gestire con pieni poteri il nostro mercato, riducendoci inevitabilmente allo sfascio tra impicci coi procuratori e incompetenza, ma il suo lavoro lo sapeva fare bene.


----------

